# portsnap & refuse, the time came in



## oleg_skat (Jan 19, 2013)

Regards to FreeBSD  community!

As far as I know, the FreeBSD Project stops all distribution of ports through CVS and CVSup.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2012-September/001435.html

Therefore *I*'ve got a question about portsnap. How to use the REFUSE option, for example for Openoffice ports?

/etc/portsnap.conf


```
..............

REFUSE arabic chinese french german hebrew hungarian japanese
```
But how to refuse  ports/editors/openoffice?

If somebody have some experience with portsnap, please, let me know how to use it.


----------

